# Crocheted Cover for K3



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

The K3 arrived on Monday. Tonight I just finished making its new cover. I also made the beaded tassel for the zipper pull. Almost went to the craft store for some yarn, but ended up using something left over from another project.



















Now all I need is the new Decalgirl skin, which is on the way!


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

That's cute!!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I like it.  I was just wondering if anyone had tried crocheting...


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

Never would have thought to crochet something. Cute.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Very pretty!

The more I look at that the more I love it.  I just may go buy some yarn at lunchtime and try to make one.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That is really cute, I like it!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very cute, my only concern is that if you are carrying this in your purse, something inside your purse could potentially damage the screen unless you have padded the inside of your case.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments!



B-Kay 1325 said:


> Very cute, my only concern is that if you are carrying this in your purse, something inside your purse could potentially damage the screen unless you have padded the inside of your case.


If you don't crochet, you may not realize that crochet works up much thicker than knitting, especially if using worsted weight yarn. The piece comes out a little stiffer, i.e., more protection, if cotton yarn is used.

The blue crochet cover I made for the K2 with cotton yarn did a great job of protection. I carried the K2 back and forth to work for nearly a year using that cover, and the K2 was in pristine condition when I sold it yesterday. This yarn is a cotton blend. It worked up into a nice thickness and gives good padding for the case all around.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would guess that the cover you have pictured would actually give you more protection for your K than the sleeve I'm currently using.  
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

ClickNextPage, I do crochet and I think the cover you have made is very nice, I have even considered crocheting a cover myself.  My K1 and K2i are both in Oberon covers and my new K3 is in the Lighted Amazon cover.  I just feel they are more secure.  I'm glad to hear that your crocheted cover is heavy enough to protect your Kindle, maybe I will go ahead and make that crocheted cover I've been considering.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW!!  Very nice...I am impressed.  I crochet and knit.  Super job!!  Good for you.


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

I knitted up a sleeve really quick to tide me over until I can get an Oberon, but it's not nearly as nice as yours, just stockinette in the round for about 2/3rd of the length with garter for the rest so that the open end wouldn't curl. I doubled the yarn (a nice looking, but itchy marled wool in tan and chocolate.) I did crochet the closed end together! I thought about crocheting a button with a loop of i-cord or maybe a single row of slip stitches, but in the end I just bound off with a smaller needle to cause the open end to cinch in a bit. I would post pictures, but it really isn't that appealing, LOL

Nice job!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I knitted this cover...my K2 in its Noreve cover fits nicely...









_--- fixed picture link_


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I knitted this cover...my K2 in its Noreve cover fits nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those colors - those are my favorite! Are the buttons decorative or do they work?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Love those colors - those are my favorite! Are the buttons decorative or do they work?


The buttons actually work. There are buttonholes knitted into the cover. The pattern is a freebie from Berocco yarns, and the yarn is Berocco Sox yarn. It was really easy!


----------



## MrsZr8765 (Sep 7, 2010)

Very impressed by your guys abilities! Very cute.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

mrskb said:


> The buttons actually work. There are buttonholes knitted into the cover. The pattern is a freebie from Berocco yarns, and the yarn is Berocco Sox yarn. It was really easy!


Yours looks better than the model one on the website!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL:  Love the blue tones.  Very nice.


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

I crocheted a cover before I got my Kindle, so it's a bit of a tight squeeze. I think it's really cute though and the colours are very pretty irl. If I make another one I'll be sure to make it to better fit the K3 and maybe find a way to make a protective layer on the side with the screen.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

babnaw said:


> I crocheted a cover before I got my Kindle, so it's a bit of a tight squeeze. I think it's really cute though and the colours are very pretty irl. If I make another one I'll be sure to make it to better fit the K3 and maybe find a way to make a protective layer on the side with the screen.


babnaw, that is really pretty. Yay for all who have created their own covers!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

ClickNextPage said:


> The K3 arrived on Monday. Tonight I just finished making its new cover. I also made the beaded tassel for the zipper pull. Almost went to the craft store for some yarn, but ended up using something left over from another project.


You did a great job! Beautiful.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Yours looks better than the model one on the website!


Really?? Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> babnaw, that is really pretty. Yay for all who have created their own covers!


Good job! Really cute!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I meant to tell you, this is really cute! Very creative!


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

mrskb, thank you!

Good job, all you crafty Kindle cover makers!


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

mrskb said:


> The buttons actually work. There are buttonholes knitted into the cover. The pattern is a freebie from Berocco yarns, and the yarn is Berocco Sox yarn. It was really easy!


I cant find the pattern on the Berocco site, you don't have a link do you? I'd love to have a go knitting that, it looks really good.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Daisychain said:


> I cant find the pattern on the Berocco site, you don't have a link do you? I'd love to have a go knitting that, it looks really good.


Here it is! http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/baobab/baobab.html


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for that Mrskb. I'll make that for when I pop it in my bag, I already have some lovely purple & red type yarn.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Daisychain said:


> Thanks for that Mrskb. I'll make that for when I pop it in my bag, I already have some lovely purple & red type yarn.


Great! Be sure to post a picture for us to see when it's all finished!


----------

